# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua driver yaskawa sgdm 400w

## quangkhanh

Mình cần mua 2 driver yaskawa sgdm 400w. Bác nào có liên hệ mình, đt 0905174675 Nam.
 thanks.

----------

